# What is EQ?



## mac762339 (Mar 4, 2008)

What exactlly is EQ? I was always under the impression it was for hoarses. Ok I know that sounds stupid. But what exactlly is it and why do people tend to have less side effects from it?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 4, 2008)

mac762339 said:
			
		

> What exactlly is EQ? I was always under the impression it was for hoarses. Ok I know that sounds stupid. But what exactlly is it and why do people tend to have less side effects from it?


The FDA has not approved it for human use though I love it.  As for side effects, I didn't exp. anything neg. to speak of.  It's boldenone aka Equipoise and you can read more about it at www.steroidsprofiles.com


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 4, 2008)

mac762339 said:
			
		

> What exactlly is EQ? I was always under the impression it was for hoarses. Ok I know that sounds stupid. But what exactlly is it and why do people tend to have less side effects from it?



Eq is short for Equipoise

Just google it and you will find all you need to know.


----------



## ANT (Mar 4, 2008)

its simular to deca but not really hard to explain yes google it sorry


----------



## mac762339 (Mar 4, 2008)

"This could be due to Eq's resistence to being converted to Estrogen, as well as DHT (technically, it converts to Dihydroboldenone)." Does this mean neccasarlly that it will definetlly not convert to estrogen. So no risk of gyno?

Can someboby explain the info with the stars in front of them?

Cutting/Bulking:Both 
Anabolic Rating: 100 
Active-Life: 7-9 days 
*Drug Class: Anabolic /Androgenic steroid (for injection) 
Average Reported Dosage: Men 300-600mg weekly Women 50-100mg weekly 
Acne: Rare 
Water Retention: Low 
High Blood Pressure: Rare 
*Aromatization: About 50% of testosterone 
Liver Toxic: No 
*DHT Conversion: No (*converts to DHB) 
*Decreases HPTA function: Yes


----------



## mac762339 (Mar 4, 2008)

Anybody else , Alpha?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 4, 2008)

mac762339 said:
			
		

> Anybody else , Alpha?



GOOGLE IT!!!

I don't see the problem. I am telling you now no one on this forum can explain Eq better than if you do a search on google and look at 4 or 5 decent sites. You will find most have the same info on so it makes sense to go by it. The info above explains it all. All that info are the key areas you look for and explains it all. If you don't knwo what ceratin things are in that list like active life being an example. Then ask or do what I would do and google that word/phrase!

There is no silly question cos we don't want anyone messing up when it comes to gear. But really the web is full of so much info.

Basically Eq is like Deca without so much water weight. When most people do cycles they have a test base. They may do an oral too. And most will certainly do other injectable. That second injectable is when eq is picked. There are many others but it is used with a test base usually. Most people tend to pick deca or eq. But of course they may not pick either and pick one of the many others.

Eq is a "mild" compound and is great for cutting and bulking cycles. It will be one of the favs of many users of this forum. I plan to use for my next cycle with Sust and dbol. I may pick masteron instead cos again that is other compound that can be used for similar reasons.

Other common occurence with Eq users is sore joints so use joint care with it.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 4, 2008)

mac762339 said:
			
		

> What exactlly is EQ? I was always under the impression it was for hoarses. Ok I know that sounds stupid. But what exactlly is it and why do people tend to have less side effects from it?



http://www.steroid.com/Equipoise.php


----------



## mac762339 (Mar 5, 2008)

Tyrone ,Alin thanks for the links. Elvia I did google the words that I was'nt sure what they meant. Some were easy understandable definitions , others I would need sevral years of chemistry classes to understand.The reasons I asked on this forum is I know there are alot dudes that have a good amount of knowledge and can usually break down the answers to be understood in lamens terms. Hence I am that lamen. What I gather from what I read on the links I was givin is that Eq Is not quite as potent as test however it also does not come with the potential side effects. That it will not convert itself into estrogen the way test does. In one article it explained that Ancillaries were not necassary. Now am I correct that Ancillaries are Estrogen blockers Nolvadex Clomid etc. Dihydroboldenone means it has less horonal effects. Now with all this said I have done Eq sevral times over an 18 year training carrer and loved it . I found its results for me were fantastic not intense gains but moderate sustainable gains . However I never knew what it was nor its difference from other Anabolics.I have done other Anabolics in my early twentys with no adverse effects. But in my thirtys I have had some bad experiences doing D bol Test and Deca (gyno). I would love to be able to use Eq again but my fear of Gyno is so great that until I am sure that it will not result from the use of Eq I won't take it. This is why I ask these questions I apoligize to all if I seem a pain in the ass in my posting. Im just lookin for some people with more knowledge than me for some help.

    I am 5'3 about 165 pounds about 12% body fat was looking at doing some Eq and clen to try to get body fat down to 9 % and just look like I eat nails. Not in it for the size anymore just the look. I have in the past been as heavy as 195. Looked like a 50 gallon drum with feet.Have a very good grasp on diet so that is no issue. Well again thanks to all that posted on this and any other advice would be greatlly appreciated. Thanks all.


----------



## AlphaMale (Mar 5, 2008)

Your best bet as everyone has said is to look up the profile, but obviously ou did and that is where you got the following information that I'll help you with, being as it is easy to explain. You still need to google for as much info as you can and maybe some of what I say.



> This could be due to Eq's resistence to being converted to Estrogen, as well as DHT (technically, it converts to Dihydroboldenone)." Does this mean neccasarlly that it will definetlly not convert to estrogen. So no risk of gyno?


Not quite. EQ is a testosterone based steroid which aromatizes (converts to estrogen) at half the rate of testosterone. It is pretty safe to say through the science of it and through experience that you can run it twice as high as test for the same given side effect. i.e 1000mg of EQ being as gyno causing as 500mg test. Now if you were to run 500mg Test and 500mg EQ (remember 1/2 as strong in almost every way) that you would now have the 'test equivalent of 750mg.



> Can someboby explain the info with the stars in front of them?





> *Drug Class: Anabolic /Androgenic steroid (for injection)


This is the drug class - AAS, not a narcotic.


> *Aromatization: About 50% of testosterone


Answered this in the previous body - Aromatization is the conversion to Estrogen in simplest terms.


> *DHT Conversion: No (*converts to DHB)


It does not convert (at least the profile says so) to DHT which is dihydrotestosterone, which is misjudged and labeled as a bad guy. Dht is what gives you your libido; it also lowers SHBG (sex hormone binding globumin) which allows more testosterone to be 'free' to exert it's effects, think of SHBG as an esterfied testosterone - not bioavailable until the esters are removed, when SHBG is low, estrogen is also cleared from the body faster resulting in lower estrogen levels. As far as I know all 'steriods' lower shbg, but DHT and especially orals (again, all of them) lower it to a greater degree.


> *Decreases HPTA function: Yes


HPTA is - hypothalamic-pituitary-gonadal axis. Basically it will shut down your bodies natural (endogenous) testosterone production just as most others will.


Although commonly compared to nandrolone, boldenone (AKA EQ) lacks progesterone receptor interaction and all the associated progestinic side effects and characteristic effects. EQ converts to DHB which is dihyrdroboldene which is very similar to Primobolan and/or 1-Testosterone. I personally am not a fan of EQ and find other compounds much better and without the "mild sides". EQ notorious or at least capable of uncontrolable high blood pressure and anxiety. Many enjoy EQ and often list it as their or one of their favorites, I just prefer to run other compounds at lower doses than is needed with EQ for the same given effect - in my opinion. 
I alway like to say that EQ is half of test - half the gains, half the sides, half the libido, half the strength, half of everything. (Again, it is different in some ways and many enjoy it.)


----------



## mac762339 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Alpha


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 5, 2008)

Did you use anti-estrogens during your cycles you had problems? Armidex is the best one to be used during. If you do deca then you should use something like dostinex to prevent pro gyno.

If your happy with your size but just want to cut up then to be honest nothing will cut you up better then the likes of clen or an ECA stack. Sure there are many compounds that are great but they can be very harsh. An exception would be anavar and that would be a good choice for you.

But imo I think you would be best just trying a 2 weeks on 2 weeks off of clen regime. Maybe doing a ECA stack in the 2 weeks off. That way you don't have to worry about any gyno issues and they will cut you up better than anything. Plus I am thinking if you have weighed that much (190 did you say) and now weigh much lower I gather you have a decent knowledge of what foods to eat and ratios to have to be toned and lean. The clen and if you decide upon ECA will aid your goals greatly. 

You could start on 20mcg of clen the first 2 days then go up to 40mcg for 2 days then 60 and depending upon tolerance levels maybe upto 120mcg and do that till the 2 weeks then cease. No ned to really taper down but if it makes you feel comfortable do that like you went up. I hope it works out for you.

But if you want to use gear then there are ceratin compounds that gyno will be rare on. Plus if you get armidex etc you should be cool. Proviron is other good addition for protection. But like I said I think the clen would do the job alone. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh and like Alpha said Eq is 50% of test. Therefore, if your sensitive to gyno then it is a big possibility if choosing that. But I think you should be fine if you have a good protection plan for during your cycle. Have a look at the oral anavar cos that would be good for you. You could add that to something like primo, masteron etc. Saying that even a small dose of say 250mg of test could be cool if you use maybe 0.25mg of armidex and 25mg pf proviron during. Hope it helps


----------



## mac762339 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes I did use Nolvadex during and Clomid at the end . But I was not savy to the correct dosages. I bought it in liquid form and the dosage was an eye dropper . So I did'nt know exactly how much it was as far as true measurement. As far as my diet goes I am very aware of protien carb and fat counts I need per day to get to my goals. I don't know much about gear but am very aware of my diet. I will have to google  for some more info on the other compounds you mentioned.I appreciate you taking the time man thanks.


----------

